# 2010 Steel Langster



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

2010 Steel Langster 54 cm

Black Velocity B-43 rims laced to Origin 8 hubs (fixed/fixed) 
Red Vredestein Fortezza TriComps
Surly Tuggnutz for chain tension
Surly 18 and Surly 16 Track Cogs
Sugino Zen messenger 42 Crank (167.5mm)
black leather Shimano Bar Tape


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

How's it ride? The rims harsh, or do you ride it on the track, only?
She sure is a beaut.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

Rims aren't forgiving but definitely sturdy and no pun intended: bomb proof... Plan is to ride it on the track. Anybody know any velodromes in or around San Francisco?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

While I don't know much abouit the Bay Area (I'm in So. Cal), I have to say that your Langster is an example of why I am considering a steel rig for my next ride. That bike is frickin gorgeous!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

treehugger said:


> Anybody know any velodromes in or around San Francisco?


The nearest is at Hellyer Park in San Jose. The racing is done for the season, but there may be opportunities to practice, ride open track or do the basic track training.


----------

